# Italy Serie A 17-19 March



## OddsPoster (Mar 15, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
17 Mar 19:00 Parma FC - AC Milan 4.75 3.50 1.73 +148  
17 Mar 21:45 AC Fiorentina - Juventus Turin 3.55 3.15 2.10 +145  
18 Mar 13:30 Cagliari Calcio - AC Cesena 1.60 3.75 5.50 +149  
18 Mar 16:00 Inter Milan - Atalanta Bergamasca 1.62 3.60 5.60 +149  
18 Mar 16:00 AC Siena - Novara Calcio 1.63 3.60 5.50 +148  
18 Mar 16:00 Catania Calcio - Lazio Roma 2.42 3.15 2.90 +145  
18 Mar 16:00 Bologna FC - AC Chievo Verona 2.25 3.00 3.35 +144  
18 Mar 16:00 US Lecce - US Palermo 2.12 3.20 3.45 +147  
18 Mar 21:45 Udinese Calcio - SSC Napoli 2.70 3.00 2.70 +143  
19 Mar 21:45 AS Roma - Genoa FC 1.55 3.80 6.00 +156


----------



## tip74 (Mar 17, 2012)

Cagliari v Cesena
Injuries & suspensions
Cagliari: El Kabir, Dessena, Sampaio, Eriksson
Cesena: Guana, Von Bergen, Martinez, Pudil, Ceccarelli
Cesena almost has no chance to avoid relegation, while Cagliari desperately needs points to stay in Serie A.

My pick: 1 odds 1.53 bet365


----------



## markvighan (Mar 18, 2012)

Roma v Genoa
Genoa is on 13th place with 33 points and achieved so far 9 victories, 6 draws and 12 defeats. Genoa in last five games played is without victory, they draw with Juventus Torino, Lecce and FC Parma and lost with Chievo Verona and Atalanta Bergamo. 
Francesco Totti will miss from AS Roma but will be great forwards in first line such as Pablo Osvaldo, Fabio Borini and Bojan and home team cannot miss all the 3 points in this game when will be with home court advantage on their side.
Verdict: Roma to win
Source:
http://www.goal.com/en-us/match/6413...-genoa/preview


----------



## tip74 (Mar 18, 2012)

Roma v Genoa
Roma: Totti, Juan, Pjanic, Burdisso
Genoa: Constant, Kucka, Sculli, Granqvist, Antonelli, Bovo

My pick: 1


----------

